# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  The Aerie - Bird's Eye/Iso

## Randy M

An illustrated isometric-style map. Inking and color using Procreate. Layout in InDesign. This is part of a home campaign setting. The intention is to map out the interior, but I have yet to figure out how - in terms of top-down (battle map), iso, or a combo of both. But in the meantime, here's the exterior.

----------


## Tiana

Amazing, your players are blessed. I'd do topdowns, so you can use them for combat interiors.

----------


## MistyBeee

Splendid, Randy !! I love those strong lines, perfect for this concept. Hat off !

----------


## Adfor

The line work is incredible, gives me the gothic vibes. Splendid!

IR

----------


## Kier

Really enjoy your line work. Very Nice.

----------


## Bogie

Love the concept, amazing linework!

----------


## Jaxilon

Quite nice - great work.

----------

